# 11-1



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

trial number two in the trident. lost 10 to 15 black drum over 30lbs. ran out of blue crabs and hit some dock lights. diggin being able to stand and fish in the trident. nothin crazy just good to get out before we gotta ice fish


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

how do u always manage to soak your kayak haha but good report bro


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Can't wait to give those big nasties a try! Good job!

Chase


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

SpeckWrecker said:


> how do u always manage to soak your kayak haha but good report bro


 lol black drum soak me with their tail man


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

jdhkingfisher said:


> lol black drum soak me with their tail man


Those big black drum can deffnitly throw some Water around


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i hear ya lol i guess thatll do it


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

nice fish givin that new yak a big soak lol thinkin about gettin one are they nice


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

Hey jd, I'm looking to upgrade to the trident here pretty soon. what size is yours? Debating between the 13 &15


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

get the 13. noone needs more boat than the 13. more stability than you could ever need and the 15 is way too big. more boat than you would ever use, not to mention heavy . the 13 is awesome. i dont think illl ever have to upgrade again


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a Trident and agree that 15 would be overkill 13 is just right.


----------

